# Need 5th wheel info



## a2jimw (Aug 24, 2004)

I am thinking of going from full-timing in a 36' diesel pusher to part-time traveling in a 5th wheel. This will be a new and different world for me and I need some help. Right now I am looking at  Nuwaâ€™s Discover America model 31 Â½ LKTG. The sales brochure lists the hitch weight at 1900, the unloaded weight at 11080, the gross vehicle weight at 14060 and the GVWR axle at 6084. I would welcome any and all comments, suggestions or opinions on that coach and an appropriate tow Ford, Chevy or GMC tow vehicle. I specify those makes because I have relatives who have access to the employee discount programs.  No one works at Dodge unfortunately.


----------



## Gary B (Aug 24, 2004)

Need 5th wheel info

HI Jim, Nuwa builds  an excellent rv, they are one of the top rated mfgs & units. With a trailer that heavy and with that pin wt. I think you'll need to be looking at a 1 ton SRW at the min. and a dually would be my preferance. Not only for the extra wt carring cap. and the extar margin of saftey if one should loose a tire, plus the stability make driving and handling so much easier. As for either Ford or GM, go with what you like: if your a Ford man then thats the way to go, if a GM guy them thats the way to go. Both have good light trucks & the engines to go with. I'm a Ford guy so that where I'd go, but with that bit of advice and a $1.00 you can get coffee around here   :laugh: . Good luck with your search, we had a Hitchhiker and just sold it this past spring it was an excellent rig. Welcome to the forum.   :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## circlegwranglers (Aug 29, 2004)

Need 5th wheel info

Hello, I also am seeking 5th wheel/towing capacity info. Currently shopping for a Chevy Crew Cab w/Duramax & Allison tranny.  Considering trading for either a 36-40' Teton Home or Doubletree Mobile Suite.  Will the Chevy be able to tote the load?  Thanks, C. Gatewood


----------



## Gary B (Aug 29, 2004)

Need 5th wheel info

Hi C. Gatewood, the Teton Home is an excellent trailer very well constructed, and that means heavy, a Chev 3500 dually will most likely handle a 36' but for anything larger you may want to consider a Medium Duty Truck, you'll be able to pull the larger ones but your going to be at or over the max load for the truck. Remeber a crew cab diesel is a heavy truck to start with, then you must subract from the carrying wt. the fuel, people that will normally ride in the vehicle when towing, the 5er hitch assy, any tools and stuff you will be haulling a nd of course the pin/hitch wt. of the trailer, and on trailers that size 1800 to 2000 lbs is the norm. Good luck with the search.   :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------

